# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  TMS-Robot, robot specifically designed for Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation (TMS), Axilum Robotics, Strasbourg cedex, France

## Airicist

Developer - Axilum Robotics

axilumrobotics.com/en/tms-robot

----------


## Airicist

Simulation of motor cortex mapping with the Axilum Robotics' TMS-Robot

Published on Aug 6, 2013




> Simulation of the LOCALITE TMS Navigator controlling the Axilum Robotics' TMS-Robot for a mapping of the motor cortex. The robot is configured to hold a cooled coil of MagVenture. The video was recorded at the DGPPN 2012 Congress in Berlin on November 24th 2012.

----------


## Airicist

Extract - Tested under medical supervision France 4 - Axilum Robotics Robot TMS-Nantes - September 2015

Published on Oct 4, 2015

----------

